# CABAL 8 | 8-string power



## EvgenyEmelyanov (May 27, 2019)

*CABAL 8 IS AVAILABLE NOW AT THE INTRO PRICE OF $139 (FULL PRICE $189) UNTIL 11TH AUGUST. *

Cabal 8 | $139 ($189) - *LINK*
Cabal 8: Elements | $49 ($69) - *LINK*

Hey guys! We are happy to introduce our latest effort - 8-string library. We have two product options: *Cabal 8* and *Cabal 8: Elements*.

*Cabal 8: Elements* is a part of our brand-new *Cabal 8* library. It includes fully released *Hi-Gain* and *Crunch* guitars to start the process quickly and easily right from scratch. These guitars play our signature sound using already processed signal with our FX chains. These samples are very convenient for fast work allowing you to get the desired result quickly without using third-party tools or plugins. Save your time and immerse into fully inspiration workflow with ready to use instruments.

*Cabal 8 Full *includes* Clean DI* guitar and libraries from *Cabal 8: Elements*. Plus, Cabal 8 ships with full-featured *https://www.audio-assault.com/bulldozer.php (Bulldozer)* software with our unique presets for a quick start! Our instrument is convenient for writing extremely detailed MIDI parts, as well as for quick sketches in real-time. *Cabal 8* enables you to create powerful and natural eight-string guitar parts that imitate actual guitar playing! Our guitar is suitable for work in various styles. Don’t limit yourself with only hard music genres.


*All videos (new videos are coming):*



*Audio demos:*



*Features: *

Stylish, beautiful and intuitive UI for easier editing
Flexible and adjustable guitar tuning (all strings)
Adjustable pick, fret, scratch and release noises
Realistic vibrato and portamento algorithms
Two modes: for real-time playing and for detailed midi parts
True doubling
Adjustable level control per string and articulation
Possibility to equalize the whole instrument, or specific articulation of a separately selected string
Possibility to configure articulations routing map
*Specifications & Requirements :*

Requires Full version of Kontakt 5.7.3 as the minimum.
8,52 GB of hard drive space (15,9 GB of original sample material).
13500+ hand-edited samples in 48kHz / 24bit
6 primary articulations (Sustain, Palm Mute, Short Palm Mute, Harmonics, X-Note, Tappings) and 2 additional articulations (FX Sustain, FX Palm mute)
Up / down picking
8 Round Robins per note
3 guitars: DI Clean, Hi-Gain, Crunch
MIDI included
Guitar audio plugin with presets included

Thanks for your attention, guys <3
Evgeny & WA Team


----------



## reimerpdx (May 27, 2019)

Looking forward to see and hear more!!! Sounds nice, tight, and heavy.


----------



## mouse (May 27, 2019)

Wish this sounds awesome


----------



## Beltur (May 27, 2019)

Ooo always in the market for guitar sample libraries geared towards metal! Can't wait to see and hear more.


----------



## Denkii (May 27, 2019)

yes
yes.
Yes.
Yes!
YES!


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Jun 3, 2019)

All over this! Hopefully there will be drums and bass vsti as well, Ksay is awesome at this.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks for all the great comments 



ToxicRecordings said:


> All over this! Hopefully there will be drums and bass vsti as well



IMHO, if you run after two hares, you will catch neither. We decided to give all our attention to the guitar at first.

We would like to keep the thread updated with new info and video demonstrations as regularly as possible to give you an idea of what the library can do. Feel free to ask any questions, I hopefully can explain some details. Still, lots of hard work to go though.



What riffs would you like to hear featuring CABAL 8?


----------



## Beltur (Jun 3, 2019)

Sounds good! I guess if I wanted to ask something it would be what kind of range we could expect? What kind of slide and hamme on/pulloff options we're looking at. Amount of dynamic layers.
Keeping it basic for now!

Riffs I would like to hear featuring your product hmm. Are we talking about something to specifically show the downtuned capabilities or just riffs in general that might be played in more usual tunings?



Maybe something from Fear Factory, like Archetype



Or Linchpin



Keep us updated! I'm highly interested in this one.


----------



## Denkii (Jun 3, 2019)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> What riffs would you like to hear featuring CABAL 8?



Periphery - Icarus lives
Periphery - Blood Eagle
Monuments - I, the destroyer
Tesseract - King


----------



## reimerpdx (Jun 3, 2019)

[QUOTE="EvgenyEmelyanov, post
What riffs would you like to hear featuring CABAL 8? [/QUOTE]
Deftones- Bored
System of a Down - Suite-Pee
Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jun 4, 2019)

Beltur said:


> Keeping it basic for now! Keep us updated! I'm highly interested in this one.




We sampled a whole guitar - 8 strings and 24 frets. So, the dynamic range starts from E1 (could be pitched in the engine to C1) and ends on E4 (could be pitched to G#4).
We have a portamento slide algorithm. And you can set a portamento speed right on the fly using pitch bend. It is very convenient. You do not have to "guess" the distance of one overlapping note from another.
We have guitar tappings (works like Hammer-on/pull-off).
We hope we can show how it works soon.

UPD: This guitar is recorded dry. So, it could be used for any genres from Djent and Trailer music to Ambient. Thanks for the music suggestions


----------



## Beltur (Jun 4, 2019)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> We sampled a whole guitar - 8 strings and 24 frets. So, the dynamic range starts from E1 (could be pitched in the engine to C1) and ends on E4 (could be pitched to G#4).
> We have a portamento slide algorithm. And you can set a portamento speed right on the fly using pitch bend. It is very convenient. You do not have to "guess" the distance of one overlapping note from another.
> We have guitar tappings (works like Hammer-on/pull-off).
> We hope we can show how it works soon.
> ...



Alright, sounds very good so far!
Glad to hear it's a whole guitar sample library thing!


----------



## Rayman (Jun 4, 2019)

I would like to hear some "nasty" djent/metalcore tones like this


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jun 17, 2019)

Hey guys! We are on the finish line to officially release our latest effort. Today we tried to recreate Meshuggah tone with our upcoming Cabal 8 using Bulldozer by Audio Assault. Also, we repeated exactly the whole guitar part (same strings, frets, articulations).

Actually, you can do absolutely whatever you want with the guitar - from thall and djent to pop and trailer music.


----------



## Beltur (Jun 17, 2019)

I can happily say it sounds damn good to me! It djents fantastically!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey guys! The library will be released on *July 15*! Here is a short technical demo written by *Javi Perera* using Cabal 8 with no EQ.


----------



## nordicguy (Jul 15, 2019)

V'got the feeling we are this 15th of July you were talking about.
Aren't we?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jul 15, 2019)

nordicguy said:


> V'got the feeling we are this 15th of July you were talking about.
> Aren't we?



The library is 100% ready and works great. But we had to move the release date to the 25th of July. Sorry about that.


----------



## nordicguy (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.
Anxious about this one!


----------



## Denkii (Jul 15, 2019)

Will we still get to hear some of the songs we were able to request for demos?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jul 16, 2019)

Denkii said:


> Will we still get to hear some of the songs we were able to request for demos?



We did a lot of tests but will publish official demos.

Some information. There will be two versions of the library:

*Cabal 8: Elements* is fully released, *distorted* and *crunch* guitars to start the process quickly and easily right from scratch. It is our ready-to-use signature presets. These samples allow you to get the desired result without using third-party tools or plugins. 
*Cabal 8 (Full) *includes 3 products:* Clean DI* guitar, *Cabal 8: Elements* series and guitar audio plugin as a bonus.
Plus, midi files, piano-roll maping files, audio plugin presets.

As I said, the library is 100% ready. But we need some time to prepare everything: servers, website, marketing, etc.


----------



## Mukar (Jul 16, 2019)

Oh man these videos sound great. Excited for this one!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jul 25, 2019)

Hey guys! Our latest effort - the 8-string library is finally available! We are really happy with the results! See the first message in this thread. It was updated with a lot of new information.


First message:





CABAL 8 | 8-string power


CABAL 8 IS AVAILABLE NOW AT THE INTRO PRICE OF $139 (FULL PRICE $189) UNTIL 11TH AUGUST. Cabal 8 | $139 ($189) - LINK Cabal 8: Elements | $49 ($69) - LINK Hey guys! We are happy to introduce our latest effort - 8-string library. We have two product options: Cabal 8 and Cabal 8: Elements...




vi-control.net





Demos:





Two guitars from Elements comparison:


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 25, 2019)

I'm going to wait for some more-experienced people to check it out and weigh in (since there's no refunds), but I'm planning on getting the full version. Soon! Sounds great.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 26, 2019)

I gave into the GAS demon. Now I just need to figure some things out to make the most of it. Some instructional/tutorials would be good. Also, some of the controls are a bit tiny on a 1440p screen. Still sounds great!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jul 27, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Some instructional/tutorials would be good



At first, we have manual documentation included and GUI help









But we understand that it is boring  

That's why we are working on new upcoming three videos.


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Jul 31, 2019)

Waiting for the new videos.. so far so good!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jul 31, 2019)

ToxicRecordings said:


> Waiting for the new videos.. so far so good!



We are working on it atm. Our next two videos are playthrough and walkthrough. The playthrough will be released in a couple of days. And the walkthrough will be published next week.

Also, the reviews are coming. I will post everything here. Thanks!


----------



## chillbot (Aug 4, 2019)

This is Keepforest now? But it's $139 at Wavelet Audio and $189 at Keepforest? Confused... can someone elaborate on this?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Aug 4, 2019)

chillbot said:


> This is Keepforest now? But it's $139 at Wavelet Audio and $189 at Keepforest? Confused... can someone elaborate on this?



Keepforest is our official distributor. But they do not have a promo sale. Only a loyalty program.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 4, 2019)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Keepforest is our official distributor. But they do not have a promo sale. Only a loyalty program.


I see. So it is the same exact product?

I guess it worked because I only heard about it because I'm on their mailing list and not yours. But their email has no mention of you and even on the site they make it seem like it's a Keepforest instrument.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Aug 4, 2019)

chillbot said:


> I see. So it is the same exact product?



Yes



chillbot said:


> I guess it worked because I only heard about it because I'm on their mailing list and not yours. But their email has no mention of you and even on the site they make it seem like it's a Keepforest instrument.



They added our brand in their description 











Anyway, it seems like they were to busy and copy-pasted our product description.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey guys. I just wanted to share our official demo playthrough. Mix and rhythm guitar only. I hope you like it!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey guys! We just wanted to share our official walkthrough/masterclass video. Sorry for such a delay. Our problem is we are perfectionists..


----------



## Beltur (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks and sounds good!


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 25, 2020)

Sorry, I know this thread is a little old but I'm interested in buying the elements bundle. Firstly, does it have the eq section (like in the full version) and also, is there an upgrade path from the elements bundle to full Cabal 8?

All the best


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 25, 2020)

And also, is the pitch bend portamento function present in the elements bundle or is it just the full version? 

Not sure why I'm asking...no one's gonna reply but WTF right? I'll probably end up buying it anyway and being disappointed.

Has anyone bought this???????????????????


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jan 26, 2020)

Sorry for the late reply and thanks for your answers.

Elements do not have EQ function. These libraries are simplest version of the full one with ready-to-use sound.

And, yes, there is an upgrade possibility to the full version.


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 26, 2020)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Sorry for the late reply and thanks for your answers.
> 
> Elements do not have EQ function. These libraries are simplest version of the full one with ready-to-use sound.
> 
> And, yes, there is an upgrade possibility to the full version.



Ah thank you for your response and confirming the upgrade side of things. My finger is hovering over the button currently. Could you just confirm how the upgrade would work and also if the pitch bend function is present in the elements version please? 

All the best


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jan 26, 2020)

Paul Owen said:


> Could you just confirm how the upgrade would work and also if the pitch bend function is present in the elements version please?



About the upgrade process. Unfortunately it does not work automatically. All you need is to email us [email protected] / [email protected] with the purchase info. And we will give you a personal coupon code immediately.

Pitch bend function works in the elements version but you cannot edit it.

Hope it helps.


----------



## YaniDee (Jan 26, 2020)

Any planned updates for Senfine? I have v1. Honestly, I really like the sounds, but find the interface somewhat confusing..


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Jan 28, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Any planned updates for Senfine? I have v1. Honestly, I really like the sounds, but find the interface somewhat confusing..



Maybe the interface might be not intuitive a bit if you did not read the manual. But actually it is very simple. We have plans for interface updates but not in near future.

All the sounds are mixed and ready to use btw.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi guys. We hope you are doing well these days. We just wanted to share our latest Doom Eternal cover featuring Cabal 8. It would be great to know your opinion..


----------



## Paul Owen (Apr 13, 2020)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Hi guys. We hope you are doing well these days. We just wanted to share our latest Doom Eternal cover featuring Cabal 8. It would be great to know your opinion..




Any chance you could do a walk through vid or supply the midi for this track? Would love to see how it was programmed. 👍


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Apr 13, 2020)

Paul Owen said:


> Any chance you could do a walk through vid or supply the midi for this track? Would love to see how it was programmed. 👍



Sure, you can download midi file here:


https://wavelet-audio.com/SG.MID


----------



## Paul Owen (Apr 13, 2020)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Sure, you can download midi file here:
> 
> 
> https://wavelet-audio.com/SG.MID



Awesome thank you!


----------

